# Gene Chicione has passed away



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 4, 2020)

FYI - Gene Chicione of the ISCA has passed away.

Born in 1930, Gene has lived a happy 90 years long life. I will miss him.

I still remember he showed me how to use window screens to make handgun silencer.


----------



## Buka (Mar 4, 2020)

R.I P.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 4, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 4, 2020)

Did he have some kind of connection to John Allen in Ohio?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 4, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Did he have some kind of connection to John Allen in Ohio?


I believe so.

He had the most beautiful hair at his 90 years old age.

Here is 1985 Austin Texas Shuai Chiao tournament.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 4, 2020)

Ok. Wow, I am not sure where to start. 
Many of the breaks in the first part of the video appear legit and are impressive. 
Then is just went off the rails. The trick where they are laying on the floor while material is being broken with a sledgehammer has been debunked for years. The board that they lay the material on distributes the force to where it is barely felt. Plus his elbows are on the floor while he holds onto the board, greatly taking impact. I know because I have done it (for fun, not demo's) many times. 
I am not saying they did not feel the sledge hammer hit to the stomach. But the striker never moved his hand from the neck of the handle and he really put some animation in his body when he pulled the strike. I gotta call spade a spade there. 
Very good comic relief though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------

